# Autonomous Mutant Fest 2011



## xbocax

So I was considering going to Autonomous mutant fest in Cascades instead of Rainbow Gathering. I read up on Autonomous mutant fest and seems like its a more focused less hippie version of rainbow gathering. Only catch is its in Oregon......so idk haha, anyone ever been or have any comments on previous mutant fests?


----------



## Dumpsterhump

I've heard its a lot of fun! I planned on going this year until I recently got this seasonal job in colorado..


----------



## Karalaine

ive been twice......i wouldnt call it focused. its a bunch of dirty kids in the woods with electricity and drugs.


----------



## smellsea

i'll be there  if any one wants to give me a ride send a message. i'm good for gas cannin.


----------



## Geoff

when exactly is it?


----------



## xbocax

july 11 and its a week or so


----------



## Dameon

Oops.


----------



## Dameon

I started going to Mutant Fest back when I first started traveling. Last year ruined it for me...no location posted on the interwebs halfway through the damn thing after I dragged my happy ass halfway across the country. When I did get there, barely anybody had shown up because the location took so long to get posted; only the people who knew from word of mouth were there for the most part. Everybody was already leaving because it was so craptastic.

So if you head for Mutant Fest, you're probably wasting your time. Fuck Mutant Fest, and fuck the elitist trustafarians that run it.


----------



## Shannon

So 2011 Mutant Fest just got busted by LE. Location not posted til day of, either.

An unfortunately consistent pattern.


----------



## Cardboard

It's an autonomous festival, if you are there, you are the "elitist trustafarians that run it". Think its missing something? bring it!
It's easy enough to find out the location, it's released on a mailing list that is available to everyone to sign up for.
It's in Nor-cal this year, Shasta area.
If your not prepared to make a festival the way you want it to be, then go have fun hanging out at rainbow, and please stay the hell away from Mutant Fest. They are at the same time for a reason.


----------



## Cardboard

Sorry to just defend it. Boca, its a generally nice festival, but being that it's without central organization, you may or may not like it. If you are expecting to go to a festival where all is provided for you, and some peace and love hippies want to hold your hand and chant, this is probably not the place. It is what you (and all others involved) make it. It's on public land, so everyone is welcome. If there is something in particaular that you want to see at a festival, don't have your hopes to high of seeing it unless you bring it yourself.
I think this is the major thing that mutant fest has lacked in the recent years. There are hundreds of people that arrive, hoping thateverything is set for them, and that the festival will just be handed to them. It's a free festival, open to everyone to MAKE what they want of it, not TAKE what they want from it. This year a large medical camp is being made after some unfortunate crap last year. This is the sort of initiative that makes mutant fest great. It's not centrally organited, but some people had a bad time last year, and this year, instead of going to rianbow, or just fucking off, they are attempting to make it better for themselves. these are the kind of people that need to go to mutant fest.
Otherwise you can generally find all types of people, cultural scenes, music, activities... From New Age Ritualist camps, to Acoustic Clown camps, to Black Metal Camps, there is a full spectrum folks to experience and share your time with. Read up on the website about what to bring. Don't come unprepared, making yourself a burden for the rest of the folks there, because there is enough drunk punk/crustifarian/drainbow bullshit to ruin the festival for a lot of people already.


----------



## Cardboard

Second Shanons post though, DONT GO this year, at least not now, hopefully it will be rescheduled, but the forums look like its a pretty shitty place to be right now.


----------



## dirtworshipper

From what I understand, AMF is like a family reunion of the folks who first started it and their friends who have all shared musical, philosophical and artistic tastes. Elitist? Maybe kinda. I think they are just trying to protect the fest due to disastrous episodes usually involving new folks who thought it was an all out drug fest. I know that they are open to new folks coming but probably hope to limit intake by making directions available at the last minute, so that only the truly motivated come. Motivation is key. As cardboard stated, you come to ADD to the fest, not take from it. Also a lot of the original folks now have kids and bring them due to the family reunion vibe. Some of these folks travel from other countries and only get to see all their friends this one time per year. So, maybe this is elitism or maybe it's the desire to protect a beautiful thing that a large community of friends has created TOGETHER. Aparently, even though this years' fest hit a major snag, groups got together and set up a smaller fest and carried on. Mutants can't be deterred. Long live mutants!!


----------



## Sprouticus

Elitists? i don't think so. The kids that started it are amazing people with big ideas. SPAZ crew gave me a ride there one year on their bus. Awesome people. Though if you don't like really loud techno and metal this isn't for you. All DIY bring your own soundsystem and go mental in the woods. My biggest eyeopening experience was there in 04 i believe at mt st helens. It is changing though. Nothing better than free techno in the woods.


----------



## zephyr23

all i have to say is it looks lame to me but if you really wanna go and it a week you can go to rainbow and go to 
*Autonomous Mutant Fest 2011 because rainbow dies down after the 6th or so if you dont want to be part of clean up. that give you 5ish day to get to it,*


----------



## Rolling Blackouts

Say what ya'll will, but the key part of autonomous Mutant Fest is the word AUTONOMOUS. 
Thus, if people show up not prepared to survive a week long festival in the middle of fucking nowhere (i.e. not bringing their own food/water/booze)- they are 100% shit out of luck.
It really ain't the place to spange, bum smokes all day, and make a typical asshole of yourself - save that business for the front of Walmart, cuz the majority of organized attendees of AMF won't hesitate to Fuck Your Shit Up.
Mutants aren't hippies, so don't expect them to tolerate rainbow schwilly kid crap.
Be Warned.


----------



## reallifeisnocool

It got rolled this year, anyone know if they're doing it next year?

I went in 2010 and had a crazy good time. Didn't have any problems. Go to Coachella if you want a Budweiser Beer Garden and 5 dollar water bottles. This shit's autonomous.


----------



## river dog

ummmm, i found 604 parties tend to be a better front for psychedelic culture than family and any other 'hippy' shit. the hippies failed, psychedelia is alive and kickin though. but family is free and the networking going on there is somethin special for sure. where else can ya smoke datura out of a charas chillum with a french sadhu in america? hahahaha
i know this thread aint about psychedelic culture but gaddamnit, these kinds of events seem to overflow with psychedelics thus i made the connection.


----------

